# Mail attaching and sending my files in low-res



## nishj (Dec 7, 2010)

When I send hi-res files from Mail, they attach and send as low-res. I'm a graphic designer and this is a terrible inconvenience. Is there any way I can correct this?


----------



## KateSorensen (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a guess. In mail, after you attach a photo, a drop down choice appears at bottom of mail document, which has several choices, small, medium, actual size, or something like that. Would this make any difference in resolution?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The best way to send high-res images is to first package them, like in a .ZIP file, then send the zip file. To do this, right click on the image, or a folder of images and then select Compress... and then when you email, select the resultant .ZIP file. Not only does this allow you to send the complete file, it also compresses it so that it'll take less time to transfer, and less room on the servers.


----------



## nishj (Dec 7, 2010)

Karen, that's brilliant, it works! Thank you so much, I wouldn't have noticed that in a million years! And Sinclair, thanks, I've been zipping my larger ones although unless I have several to send, it's one more step, you know? Thanks both of you. -n.


----------

